# Do chihuahuas chill out as they get older?



## snowhawk (May 14, 2011)

Our little guy is 8 months...and he can be a nightmare at times. It can annoy me a lot. He constantly follows my fiancé around....when ever we come home he goes mental...

Will he chill out?


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Not really, that what you are describing is normal chi charactistics. We love them because they are so devoted and follow us around. They are a companion breed, they want to be always by their humans. And he's so happy to see you when you come home because he's missed you when you were gone. These are loving, needy types of dogs who thrive on love and attention.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

normal chi charactistics... I have to agree..... its one of things that makes this breed so special.... they are a devoted companion....
remember....
*YOU *are *EVERYTHING *to them....... therefore they want to be with you always.....


----------



## Pixie Luna (Jan 11, 2011)

How could that be annoying! Its lovely, and what makes a Chihuahua a Chihuahua, different breeds have different characteristics..
If it gets too extreme/destructive it could be seperation anxiety, but it sounds like your little guy is just showing his devotion to your fiance


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

ALL of my dogs follow me around! And one is only part chi, then there are 2 chis and a boxer.LOL 
What exactly do you mean by "goes mental"?


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Um. He is excited that you are home with him so of course he gets crazily excited! He is a dog (as opposed to a goldfish in a bowl or a stuffed animal) so he is going to follow you around, you are "his" to him. 
Were you familiar with dogs before you got him? Perhaps check out youtube chihuahua puppy videos. It will not take long for you to see your little one in those other dogs.
He sounds very normal and typical from my experience. My girls are close enough to him in age. We'd be disappointed if they were unaffected by our coming home or if they just sat around and did not care if we were there.


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 30, 2011)

I LOVE that my chi's are excited that I'm home! That's why I chose to have chihuahuas rather than any other breed.


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Awww he sounds so cute! I love those things about my chi's they are just so sweet whenever we come in and we enjoy their company too. Personally I hope those things don't go away.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Yep, normal chi behavior. Chihuahuas love to be with their "people" all of the time.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Theyre a companion breed? Surely any dog that spends all their time with you will become that attached and excited to see you? I would be a little worried if he didnt do the things youre describing


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I love Amberleah goes where ever I do, even in potty room, I have very small treats and teach her tricks while I sit on the throne.


----------



## snowhawk (May 14, 2011)

I have had another dog, a golden retriever when I was young so don't really remember the puppy stage.

It's fine that he's like he is...I just wanted to know what to expect for the future. I thought it might just be a puppy thing...as other breeds tend to chill out from what I've been told.

He is quite the character so 90% of the time he's fun!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Yeah, the larger breeds are bred more independant and as working dogs while chis were especially bred as companion dogs. If you want a small companion dog that totally ignores you, try a pekingnese. lol Ling Ling is great at being aloof and ignoring everything I say.


----------



## ChiNoodleMan (Mar 16, 2011)

Mine are definitely the same. I don't even get the door open halfway and Mole is sliding across the wood making weird whining noise. Diesel just struts up and licks me.

On a somewhat related note, I let me dogs sleep with me and all is well throughout the night until Mole gets a hint I am even near awake. She then starts attacking my face with kisses...and eyes...and nose and so on. Then Diesel comes out from under the covers and they play. Anyone else have this? The only thing I can think of is that when they sleep, they "think" I am away and wake to see me and get excited. Thoughts?


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

I do love all my Chis and their devotion. They are such wonderful companions. But I also understand the need for "adult time." My Chis (6 Chis, 2 are foster) have 1/2 the first floor of the house (where I spend most of my time), but the downstairs is where Mom can go when she needs a break from the fur kids. That being said, mine are all adults and entertain each other quite well. I would never leave a puppy alone for hours on end. Maybe if you really think your baby is too much he needs a buddy to play with? Just a thought.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

I think Chi's do mellow out (be it ever so slightly) somewhere between 2 and 3 years old - depending on how wild they were before that.

Mateo is over 3 now, and he's a very active boy.
Before he turned two he was a non stop whirlwind.
I do mean non-stop 24/7 ! I didn't think I'd ever get to pet him
or hold him as he took every move as an invitation to play.

All of my Chi's want to be near me, and they are all quite mad in their own ways, but they all did exhibit some change around two - three years.

Do you have a fenced yard ? Is there a fenced in park you go to ?
It definitely helps to let the wild ones burn off some energy outdoors.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

If I walk to the mailbix and back, when I come back inside, Audrey is kissing me with excitement! And I love that, she's my little sweetie  Chus were bresd as champanion dogs, being with you is what they live for. Little Audrey doesn't follow me as I walk arounds but if will stay in whatever room I'm in. Except in the kitchen as she is trained not to go in there. But she lays where the carpet meets the tile and watches me cook and do dishes. I feel honored that she loves me enough to always be around me.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I think with any breed generally speaking..puppyhood is a more "energetic" age.


----------



## LuvMyTito (Sep 8, 2011)

Sounds just like Tito too I have not gone to the bathroom alone at home since I have gotten him always right at my feet! And he gets so excited to see my fiance that when he pets him or bends to pick im up he pees on the floor a little... JEALOUS! He doesn't pee for me!!! LOL


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

Sorry, it sounds like he really loves you guys and is letting you know it. for me these are the traits I most enjoy about my Chihuahua...


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

This is why it is SO important to RESEARCH YOUR BREEDS before choosing a dog!  If I picked a dog based on looks...I'd have ended up with a labradoodle or something like that 4 years ago when I was looking for another dog. And I'd have been MISERABLE & the dog probably would have been rehomed long ago! Chihuahua's were my least favorite breed of dog. I thought they were ugly & yappy & just didn't like the looks of them! Buuuuuuut based on their describtion of personality, etc...it won out over any other breed. And now we have seven & I couldn't imagine having any other breed of dog...EVER! (I do love their looks now as well! haha)

A companion dog, which is what a Chi is, was bred to be a lap dog. To be with their people all the time. That is their #1 priority in life as far as they are concerned! They will follow you around, be excited to see you, kiss you & just be happy laying in your lap all the time. Or....if you are up & moving around doing chores & cleaning...that is when they will be active. They are like little mirrors of their people & only rest when you do. 

Puppies & certain Chihuahua adults *can* be more active than others. I have one Chi who has been incredibly lazy his entire life...that's just him. If your pup has a lot of energy or "too much" put him on a leash & walk him tired! A tired dog is a content dog.  Some Chi's don't need walks to be content...some NEED it otherwise they'll run up the walls as you're finding out. But don't fault him...he is a DOG & dogs have certain requirements. One of his is being exercised regularly. 

Bottom line is there is absolutely nothing wrong with your pup.  You have expectations of him that aren't realistic so you'll have to tweak them a little bit & hopefully that makes you happier with him. Good luck...he sounds like a sweet heart!!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Boss is 6yrs old and he still follows me from room to room and is rarely not under my feet. He is still as hyper as he was when he was 3mo. just more grouchy lol.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Rocky still follows me around everywhere, and he is already 3 years old. He did it when he was a puppy and he will still do it in future. And I love it about him.


----------



## 1234 (May 29, 2011)

No he will always be like that no matter what age, i love mine getting excited i can go out the room for 5 mins and come back in and he cries with excitement, id be sad if he didnt do that lol


----------



## minimocha (Sep 28, 2007)

Donut is turning 5. I think after 1-2 years old he started to calm down (and was able to sit beside us while we watched TV). Or he would just want to sleep beside you and stayed there. He still gets excited when we come home, but calms down after a minute. 

Mochi... he can't even sit still for 2 seconds. And when i try to hold him, he keeps looking around. He does follow us everywhere, but not just following - bouncing and scratching and all that....! I hope he grows up and matures faster


----------



## Pixie Luna (Jan 11, 2011)

Heather, great post :hello1:


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Also, I think we unintentionally match up with our own type! About 20 years ago when I had three (different types of dogs, 1 chi) they ALL followed me around the house, waited outside the bathroom door, competed for lap time, etc. It was GREAT!! I loved it. It was like having 6 children (3 two-legged and 3 four-legged)! They all got attention, they all got walked together. I had a tandom attachment for the two little ones and a separate one for the big one! They all got attached! And even my golden that I have now, will follow me from room to room and up and down stairs, except the basement. She doesn't like the basement stairs because they are not carpeted.

But the loyalty from them is one of a kind! If they didn't do it we would get lonely. That one night that Angel spent at the vets was so lonely, even though I still had Susie around. It just didn't feel right. At first you think, "Ah, quiet!" But that thought only lasted about 5 seconds. Then I realized that's why I got Angel, I wanted that excitement! It adds so much to our lives. Even when he's bad!! lol:daisy:


----------



## Maibal-Lola-Regi (Sep 22, 2011)

Ha ha I have four dogs, 3 Chihs and 1 Yorkshire terrier, they all go crazy when I get home. They follow me everywhere even to the bathroom. I never get one minute to myself at home, but I love them all to bits so wouldnt change them for the world.


----------

